# I get revenge on the fish that BROKE MY HEART!



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I cannot believe I hooked into another high caliber fish already. This time he wasn't getting away. Enjoy this live-action on the Hocking River as I catch my PB to date Smallmouth Bass and my PB Walleye!!.. Last week I lost a 20" fish that bent my hook..I end up hooking a GIANT on a 1/8oz jig with a Gulp minnow! Thanks, everyone who gave me some positive vibes after losing the fish last week. It definitely helped this time around.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Great mixed bag in the Hocking.
Back when I was at OU, I don't recall anyone fishing the Hocking....ever. Glad things have improved.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Congrats on the monster smallie and eye! I've caughtn a lot of 19+ smallies, but never broken the 20" mark, so hats off! 
Not to be a Debbie Downer, but be careful wearin gum boots in a boat. I had a buddy who drowned cause the boots took on water and sucked him under. Tennis shoes is all I wear when I wade/boat anymore. 
Hope the Fall fishin only gets better from here.
Tight lines!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

berkshirepresident said:


> Great mixed bag in the Hocking.
> Back when I was at OU, I don't recall anyone fishing the Hocking....ever. Glad things have improved.


It has provided me with over 30 Fish Ohio Quality fish this year! an outstanding fishery in my eyes


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

maynard said:


> Congrats on the monster smallie and eye! I've caughtn a lot of 19+ smallies, but never broken the 20" mark, so hats off!
> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but be careful wearin gum boots in a boat. I had a buddy who drowned cause the boots took on water and sucked him under. Tennis shoes is all I wear when I wade/boat anymore.
> Hope the Fall fishin only gets better from here.
> Tight lines!


Sorry to hear about your friend that is terrible. Thank you for the advice!


----------

